# sudden deaths???????



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

i need some help, fast............
1st of all, my params r, amonia=0, nitrite=0 and nitrate = 20 in both tanks
this is in my 29 gal,

1st case...... goby become dark in colour, not moving a lot, breathing is steady. looks very ill, in tank being treated with internal parasite meds, could poss b dropsy i think????? still alive

2nd case.......gbr, had him about a month, usually very active, this morning was sittin on bottom, wen i came back from work, was dead. no visible sigs of illness or change of colour. possibly died of stress due to being bullied by female ram???? 

3rd case...... peppered cory sitting very still, on closer inspection, had blood on underside of body, mainly under facial area. dead this morning, possible wounding??? 
my large pleco dashes around the tank, im thinking he is crushing the other bottom dwellers?? he is being rehomed next week 

15 gal
1st case....... male balloon molly showing signs of wat i think was columnaris??? large crusty like scab on his head.tried to treat with disease clear(which is usually fantastic) perked up for 2 days, then dead?????

2nd case........ female balloon molly fine in mornin came home from work swimming upside down, possible swim bladder disease. dead.
have treated whole tank with internal bacteria meds.


along with my puffer that died of suspected worms, thats 5 fish in a week that i have lost. i dont know wat the hell is going on, as all params r ok? can anyone give me some advice or insight into all this and whether my diagnosis on them all could b right or wrong. i know that withot pics its hard to tell. there is no external signs of illness, i have 3 air stones in each tank. weekly water changes of 10%-15% temp is 78 in all tanks. there has been no new additions in the past month. the only thing that has changed is they have had live daphnia in the past week and a quintet of frozen including bloodworms, and various larvae. could it be the food?????? please help, i feel like giving it all up, im beside myself, thinking ill have another death by the time i get home from work. thnaks in advance
alex


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

This is what I would do if it were my fish.

If you have another tank or "something available" fill it up with water, dechlorinate and bring it to the same temperature as your current tank.

Move all of your fish into it.
Put in an airstone which has not been in your current tank (hooked to an air pump).

See what happens and repost.

I believe that "something" has been induced which is toxic to your fish and that you are into a "salvage what's left" operation.

TR


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

thing is they r in 2 seperate tanks. so there cant be anythin that has contaminated them both, i use different equipment for each tank to clean them, including nets etc etc plus i dont have a spare tank big anough for all my fish, between the 2 theres quite a few fish


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ditto my first post but for both tanks.

TR


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

how long do i leave them in there for? wat about ammonia etc etc? 
how about doin 50?% change in each tank. im at my wits end
all the other fish seem to b absolutely fine. the male molly was sick for a while. i seriously think it may have been the live daphnia ya know


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Please come into Chat.

TR


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

anyone else have any ideas????


----------

